# converting any language to english???



## legolas (Dec 26, 2005)

hi,

i hav a subtitle file which is in a non-english format... i think its swedish. and its really hard to get an english subs for it!  i hav searched all possible sources.. atleast to my knowledge. is there any software which inputs file of desired language and o/ps the language chosen? or any other alternative? thk u.

/legolas


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 26, 2005)

I dont think there is any software like this.
Only a human translator can do it.


----------



## legolas (Dec 26, 2005)

then how do online translators work??? 

/legolas


----------



## alib_i (Dec 27, 2005)

Try this site .. *www.tranexp.com/
but the software is too costly .. I couldnt find a freeware one.
Try online translators instead .. they usually have word limits .. so you will have to repeat the process many times to complete the entire file.

BTW, which movie?? ... I can try searching english subtitles if you want.

-----
alibi


----------



## legolas (Dec 27, 2005)

alib_i, had it been a movie, i wud hav got by any means! this is the tv series prison break! 

/legolas


----------



## alib_i (Dec 27, 2005)

ohh ..
Prison break is awesome .. I'm so frustated that next episode will come in march ...
aah .. pulling my hairs  .. they've left the story at such a point.

anyways .. I found prison break's english quite understandable.
Following sites should be useful for you.
*subtitles.images.o2.cz/120213/Prison+Break+-+The+Complete+First+Season.html
*www.divxsubtitles.net/page_subtitles.php (search prison break .. I found good links)
*www.divx-titlovi.com/Default.aspx?page=subtitles&letter=p
or search for "prison break transcripts" .. you'll get a few good sites.

-----
alibi


----------



## legolas (Dec 27, 2005)

alib_i, i join your fan club!  awesome, and btw, cud u get me some links for *criminal minds* too? its really pain in the a*se!!! to get teh subs for this series.. and they talk like real sh*t in 40 mins!!! i got only for episode 1 & 2!

/legolas


----------



## JGuru (Dec 28, 2005)

Try ABBYY Lingvo 10 software at 
  *buy.abbyy.com/content/lingvo/default.aspx
 It costs 80 US dollars. This is an excellent language 
 conversion software available.
  Hope it's useful.


----------



## legolas (Dec 28, 2005)

the site says "russian into english etc.... " and viceversa... nyways thks for the links.. i dont think i need them anymore. thks to alib_i

/legolas


----------



## con_tester (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I m new to DVD Movies...
Can anyone tell me what is subtitle and what and how it works...


----------



## legolas (Dec 28, 2005)

incase of a real 4.7/8.5 GB DVD movie, then u get subtitles track of differnet languages along with it. but w cud always "*rip* a big movie into say a 700 Mb file using xvid or divx encoding for video and a AC3 codec for audio so taht they fit on a CD and they wudnt hav a quality loss atleast to be detected with ur "eyes"! so tats it. when u rip usually, the subtitles are lost and so u cud download the subtitle(the  conversation in the movie/tv show) separately and use a vobsub software to play the conversation from the subtitle file u dl and the video together so that it wud be more understandable... hope this helps u.

/legolas


----------



## alib_i (Dec 28, 2005)

I havent seen criminal minds .. dont know for sure where/how to get subtitles ..
why dont you search one of the earlier links for it's subs too.
some of my firends say that P2P is the best source of subs for tv series .. but I dont know that for sure. 

-----
alibi


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 28, 2005)

Prison break. Is it a telly serial or a novel ? Some details plz?


----------



## alib_i (Dec 28, 2005)

Why would somebody need subtitles for a novel !!  
TV.com link
Present Ranking: Alltime No 2

-----
alibi


----------



## con_tester (Dec 28, 2005)

@legolas
Thanks That helped me...

But u said that 4.5 GB Movie has Subtitles..
But I cant see any subtitles in Terminator 2 DVD provided in this months Digit..
Do I have to use Specific Player...
Currently I use Windows Media Player 10...

Also what is average size of a downloaded subtitle file...


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 28, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> Why would somebody need subtitles for a novel !!



My bad  dint read that 

Edit: My operator doesn't broadcasts FOX


----------



## alib_i (Dec 28, 2005)

Subtitle files are just text files with dialogues written.
You can open them in notepad,etc
Average size is arount 100-200KB

I dont know if terminator 2 DVD distributed by Digit has subtitle files or not.




			
				__Virus__ said:
			
		

> Edit: My operator doesn't broadcasts FOX


neither does mine ..
there are other workarounds you know .... 
(there is an ongoing thread over this issue)

----
alibi


----------



## legolas (Dec 28, 2005)

con_tester, in a DVD tehy r inbuilt, if u use powerdvd or windvd or windows media player watever, right click when movie is played and u shud get an option called "subtitles" where u can choose the language.. teh external subtitle that we ll hav to dl separately is only for a divx/xvid ripped movie.. hope u get my point!  gl.

/legolas


----------



## desertwind (Dec 28, 2005)

con_tester said:
			
		

> But u said that 4.5 GB Movie has Subtitles..
> But I cant see any subtitles in Terminator 2 DVD provided in this months Digit..


Not every one will have, but if its an original dvd, 99.99% you'll find atleat 3 subtitles. Local DVDs (5 in 1 DVD Rs. 100) may or may not contain subtitles.

T2 DVD given by digit is not the original one. Its a custom made dvd, which does not contain any extra features like subtitles, languages etc.,



			
				con_tester said:
			
		

> Also what is average size of a downloaded subtitle file...



Say, 100 kb.


----------

